# CBT for Migranes new



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Medscape, but you can register for free. http://www.medscape.com/reuters/prof/2001/...122clin017.html ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

